# Juniper Lake Defuniak?



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thinking of trying out Juniper Monday morning, but I have never been there before. Just wondering if anyone knows where the Bass are biting and where a good place to launch a kayak from would be? I was thinking Cat Island or near the dam. Looking at Google Maps the West finger looks shallow with lots of cover, good Bass habitat, but not sure.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cat Island and the dam are the only public access points on Juniper Lake. There are public restrooms at both. The whole lake is rather shallow for the most part. Plenty of cover and many snags. Channels for motor boats are marked to get you across the lake without getting hung up on a stump/snag. There is a leg on the western side that has a deeper channel than most of the lake. From the dam it's the first leg on the left runs mor or less south-west.
There was a bass tournament there a few weeks ago that brought 42 boats to the lake. Top two winners were in the 17 lb range for 5 bass. On a Monday you may not see any boats at all.


----------



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Cat Island and the dam are the only public access points on Juniper Lake. There are public restrooms at both. The whole lake is rather shallow for the most part. Plenty of cover and many snags. Channels for motor boats are marked to get you across the lake without getting hung up on a stump/snag. There is a leg on the western side that has a deeper channel than most of the lake. From the dam it's the first leg on the left runs mor or less south-west.
> There was a bass tournament there a few weeks ago that brought 42 boats to the lake. Top two winners were in the 17 lb range for 5 bass. On a Monday you may not see any boats at all.


Thanks for the info. Sounds like a great place to try.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I've had decent luck on bass there throwing trick worms under and around docks and grass beds. Also slow rolling spinnerbaits in deeper water. There is some good bream fishing there also...


----------



## mitchamafied (Jun 16, 2014)

I fished for the first time off the pier at cat island on friday and sunday evening. Caught a bullhead each night and a bluegill on the fly on friday.


----------

